
The mass Twitch exodus: Why streamers are leaving - adrian_mrd
https://www.polygon.com/2020/1/27/21043450/twitch-streamers-leaving-mixer-facebook-youtube-ninja-shroud-disguisedtoast
======
WilTimSon
This felt like a very thin layer of purpose stretched over a long article.

-Why are streamers leaving? Because they get good financial deals, other platforms let them relax and not have to fight for attention, and because they let them reach new audiences.

All of that is spread over a ton of press-speak like 'Timothy hopes to break
new ground with his move to the platform and revamp the game on streaming.'
I'm not a regular viewer of any streams bar checking out a couple to assess
some new game that I'm interested in, but I'd be quite interested in an
article on the same subject that actually does a deep dive and compares the
benefits and downsides of these different streaming platforms. To an outsider,
they seem like pretty much the same thing.

